# 1332LE Opportunity



## petman2 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have the opportunity to purchase an Ariens 1332LE for $375. Owner says it is about 5 years old but based on my read of other threads here in the site, it has to be a bit older. It looks to her in very good shape, starts right up, etc. Using it for a hill driveway and barring a California winter like last year, hope to use it 20 times a year or so.

Feels like a reasonable price and quality, just wanted to see what the professionals think here.

Thanks for any and all feedback.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

does this have tracks? you really need a tracked blower for steep drives. I'm not familiar with Ariens but it must have a serial number on it and you can find out how old it is.

usually hours of operation is more important than age. I have seen 15 year old blowers that have seen little use to be much better than a 2-3 year old that was used extensively.

if it has tracks and looks good after a good going over $300-350 sounds pretty good for a 1132. Don't these cost about $1200 new? or more?

oh, welcome ! and when you get a new blower, post a picture for everyone.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens made 1332LE's in 2006, and 2010.
You would need the actual model number to be sure of the model year.
Ask the seller for the model number, its on a tag at the rear of the machine, it will be 926xxx.

Scot


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

One thing that I have learned when shopping for used snowblowers, when a seller says "about", as in "I am not sure, but I think my snowblower is ABOUT X years old", you can usually multiply X by about 2, especially if it is a Honda.


----------



## petman2 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Well it turned out to be in really good shape IMO. I can't figure out how to attach a picture, but the model is 926103

I think at $375 I got a good deal, would be interested to hear other's opinions.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

petman2 said:


> Thanks everyone. Well it turned out to be in really good shape IMO. I can't figure out how to attach a picture, but the model is 926103
> 
> I think at $375 I got a good deal, would be interested to hear other's opinions.


to post a pick go down the page a little to "Manage Attachments" and you can do it from that and then submit post.

it used to be that you needed at least 10 posts before you could attach a pic.

$375 sounds good. even if it is a 2006 but pictures will tell a lot also.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$375 for an 06 or newer Ariens 1332 in really good shape is a great deal.....! Congrats.....!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! Yep, its a 2006, but its also nearly a Pro-series machine. A decade is nothing for an Ariens if its been well cared for. I agree, good deal!

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I paid around $325 for my Toro PowerShift 1332 and felt I got a steal. I think you did well and the good thing with the Ariens is even if it wasn't taken care of Ariens has great support and lots of parts availability. I can still get stuff from them for my early '70s Ariens machines. This is a helpful site for info and parts: https://parts.ariens.com/
.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm assuming you saw this...





If you got one of those for the price you mentioned and if the engine is working and the augers and auger gearbox are OK then you can sleep easy.

As for posting photos ... If you have a PC, try "google photos" to make a public album of your machine then just put a link to the album in your message. That way you won't hit the max-upload size limits on the forum. It works for me and I find it intuitive and easy. Just drag-n-drop your pictures onto google photos and you'll get prompts to do the rest. I don't use phones and tablets to do this kind of thing because they still feel like toys to me..I need big monitors and keyboards for my fat fingers.(I've spent decades on high-end computers) but if you have a PC or laptop it's a piece of cake. I don't know if it's as easy on a phone but it should at least be doable.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Just


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just can't help myself. In the video the guy is using WD40. If you have a can of it the stuff is great for cleaning and wiping down tools as it evaporates and doesn't leave your tools feeling oily. That's also the reason it's far from the best choice for lubricating something or being used for a penetrating oil. PB Blaster is a top notch penetrating oil in my experience and it's available from all the auto parts stores, big box stores and walmart too. Makes a huge difference what you use if you have something that's stuck and you're trying to get it apart.
WD40 does make a penetrating oil now but it's a dedicated product. I haven't tried it so I can't speak to how well it works but the regular WD40 really isn't what you want to be using when you're trying to get a 10, 15, ... year old machine apart (IMHO).


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Forgot


----------

